# Cosmic Armor Superman Vs. Gurren Lagann.



## Coffee Mug (Aug 20, 2009)

Cosmic Armor Superman Vs the strongest version of Gurren Lagann.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 20, 2009)

When you say strongest version, do you mean Gurren Lagann or Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann or Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 20, 2009)

Strongest version that appeared in the show.

I'm still only on episode five, so I don't know what the strongest version is called.


----------



## Blue (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimmy Page said:


> Strongest version that appeared in the show.
> 
> I'm still only on episode five, so I don't know what the strongest version is called.



Get the fuck out of here before you're spoiled.

Anyway, this is either a rape or a rape, depending.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 20, 2009)

Everything's already been spoiled for me. 

It's like LOST all over again.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 20, 2009)

can superman tank galaxies being thrown at him?


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 20, 2009)

Probably.

If I remember correctly, CA Superman appeared to be bigger than the jar that contained the Multiverse.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 20, 2009)

um... episode 5 Gurren-Lagann has worse feats than episode 8 lagann...


----------



## Orion (Aug 20, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> can superman tank galaxies being thrown at him?



He beat a dude who was drawing power from 52 universes.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimmy Page said:


> Probably.
> 
> If I remember correctly, CA Superman appeared to be bigger than the jar that contained the Multiverse.



Correction.

He was about the same size, maybe slightly smaller than it.


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2009)

When we get to see STTGL it will end up throwing universes at people 


That will be fun 

/bookmarks thread


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2009)

Sneeze universe out of existance.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2009)

I heard he beat Mandrakk the magician who was eating the Multiverse. This most likely goes to him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I heard he beat Mandrakk the magician who was eating the Multiverse. This most likely goes to him.



Um, I think you got this guy confused with this guy


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 20, 2009)

Isn't Cosmic armor superman a multiverse buster?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

TTGL tanked and absorbed a universe-buster. If STTGL is even more powerful than that...well fuck.


----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Cosmic superman can rewrite the story.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

So can Jackie Chan....if he gets his hands on that World Book thing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2009)

Raigen said:


> So can Jackie Chan....if he gets his hands on that World Book thing.



The Book of Ages, But that's not a normal part of his powerset, so Chan wouldn't get that, while Cosmic Armor Supes and Mandrakk would as that *IS* part of thier powerset.


----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Raigen said:


> So can Jackie Chan....if he gets his hands on that World Book thing.



Not apart of Jackie's powerset while cosmic armor is Superman's power set.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

With the Cosmic Armor, you mean. Either way it's a silly match up. DC is just doing to its icon what Todd McFarlane did with Spawn; kept trying to turn him into God and better than everyone else.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2009)

Raigen, I like your style.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the strongest version of Gurren Lagann called anyway?

And does anyone have a picture of it?


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm thinkin Supes


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2009)

Jimmy Page said:


> What's the strongest version of Gurren Lagann called anyway?
> 
> And does anyone have a picture of it?



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.



Roughly Galaxy-sized, no -real- version of Superman is going to break this thing. Superman Prime could stay alive, probably.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 21, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann sits on the forehead of Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.

Cosmic Supes is stronger Gurren Lagann will get stronger by the combined will of everyone to smack the shit out of Super Sue.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 21, 2009)

Are the movies canon? And how big is Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2009)

Blue said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.



Blue, meet Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.










> Roughly Galaxy-sized,



Roughly 1/8 Universe sized. TTGL.




> no -real- version of Superman is going to break this thing. Superman Prime could stay alive, probably.





Blue, meet Cosmic Armor Superman. A very real version of Superman from Final Crisis.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm aware of both, but 
1. I didn't feel like having a bunch of tards jump on me for posting bad gifs from the TTGL thread and calling the movie canon.
2. Honestly fuck any version of superman that's manipulating reality.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2009)

Blue said:


> 1. I didn't feel like having a bunch of tards jump on me for posting bad gifs from the TTGL thread and calling the movie canon.



The question is, what's keeping the movies from being canon? It's not like the TTGLverse isn't a multiverse.

And you can always add the disclaimer "Don't worry, it's still less powerful than Demonbane and Getter Emperor. Nothing has changed in the grand order of things."



> 2. Honestly fuck any version of superman that's manipulating reality.


Oh come on, it was a one issue powerup.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 21, 2009)

And the story was awesome.

One of my favorite Superman stories of all time, and to me, the best part of Final Crisis.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Cosmic Spawn.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 21, 2009)

That had nothing to do with the thread but that was honestly cool enough that i will rep you


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Eh, I was just goin back to what I said before, about how DC was doing to Superman what Todd MacFarlane did to Spawn. Supes has 3 omnipotent incarnations now (I think); SMP1M, SoS Superman, and Cosmic Armor Superman. Spawn has had omnipotent forms 3 times now; Cosmic Spawn, Hell King Spawn, and Redemption Spawn (aka God Spawn).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Um, I think you got this guy confused with this guy



Whoops, sorry when I heard Mandrakk I remember Flash Gordon, Phantom, Mandrake who I thought was Mandrakk and other characters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Supes has 3 omnipotent incarnations now (I think); *SMP1M*



Wait, what?

You mean the golden Superman Prime from DC One Million?

He wasn't omnipotent. He needed Hourman's help to bring Krypton out and a 5th Dimensional Imp to help reconstitute his wife.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 21, 2009)

> Spawn has had omnipotent forms 3 times now; Cosmic Spawn, Hell King Spawn, and Redemption Spawn (aka God Spawn).



More like four of them: Pre-King of Hell Spawn (#1-99), King of Hell Spawn (#100-#160), God Spawn (#161-180). I have not been with the comics since #185 and I'm not sure what is going on since then. I forgot what is Cosmic Spawn is?

I'm not sure about this match since I don't know that much on this version of Superman.



> Todd McFarlane did with Spawn; kept trying to turn him into God and better than everyone else.



The thing is that DC has doing that Superman before Image Comics was made. So it more like Image Comics trying to make Spawn all godly before anyone else can. Not to mention Superme is stronger then Spawn from what I have seen.


----------



## Knight (Aug 21, 2009)

But with Spawn the whole concept fits after all its a supernatural story. Superman no it doesn't fit.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2009)

Knight said:


> But with Spawn the whole concept fits after all its a supernatural story. Superman no it doesn't fit.



How so? His consciousness was transported into a giant freaking robot built in Superman's image about the size of the DC multiverse.

Not supernatural. Just pure sci-fi.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually Spawn's didn't make much sense if you read the other series. Hell King Spawn shouldn't have been omnipotent. Going by "Curse of the Spawn" there are at least 13 layers of Hell with higher and lower than Malebolgia ruling each one. Malebolgia was just the ruler of the 7th layer. Daniel Llanso was created and empowered by the lord of the 12th level, who gave him the Darklight power, similar but fundamentally different to Malebolgia's Necroplasm. In all respect I actually preferred Daniel to Al Simmons. Dan was becoming more powerful on his own through sheer hatred and rage, while Al had to keep feeding on other Hellspawn creatures and had to return to hell to replenish his powers after a time before becoming Hellking.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 21, 2009)

Superman Beyond makes perfect sense, if your name is Grant Morrison.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Morrison Batman has an anti-spray for everything.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2009)

CA Superman is stupid, but he wins nonetheless


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 22, 2009)

So much hate. 

Oh, and thanks for the pics, guys.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually CA Superman makes sense, since Superman is the iconic hero and most well-known character of the DC Universe, and the entire Mandrakk struggle focused on the nature of the story itself, so who better than Superman to use the CA to inspire and change the nature of the story?


----------

